# Texas License by Comity (multi-discipline)



## palvarez83 (May 15, 2014)

Hi guys and gals,

There is a possibility that I may relocate to Texas due to my company moving. I am trying to get a grasp on how the licensure works there as well as comity applications. Currently, I am licensed in California as both a Mechanical and an Electrical Engineer (here we have to take separate exams and it is a totally separate license). I'm not yet licensed in Civil (awaiting CA seismic and survey results), but I have passed the Civil 8 hour exam (which is the only requirement for Texas). I also have an up -to-date NCEES record.

Here are my specific questions:

1) Is it difficult to get licensed in Texas through comity? Since I have an NCEES record, will it be significantly easier?

2) How much work experience is required in Texas? CA is more lax in their experience requirement which is why I am eligible for multiple licenses anyhow. I'm concerned whether or not I would meet TX requirements.

3) What type of engineering can I practice? Is Texas one of the states that allows you to practice within your competence regardless of the exam you took? I noticed their certificates only say "professional engineer" not "mechanical, electrical, ect." It is on the PE roster where the branch is listed.

4) Would I be able to list all three of my branches? If not, which would be best (most versatile)?

5) Is Structural Engineering entirely separate from Civil in TX? Or what additional things does an SE license allow you to practice over Civil.

When this possibility becomes reality, I will dive in and read the Texas PE act, but was hoping someone here knew some of the answers off the bat. I tried to call the board, but just got a busy tone all day....


----------



## envirotex (May 15, 2014)

So, call the board again. They are really very friendly. Right now is probably not the best time because of the impending exam results...

You have to have an ABET accredited degree and four years of experience, and they mean it. Four years after your degree when you submit your application, not before the date of the exam. If your degree is not accredited it's eight years.

Texas is one of the states that allows you to practice in your competence area (Although, I think structural is definitely more complex. You should really talk to them about the differences). You can only list one branch of engineering.


----------



## Krakosky (May 19, 2014)

1. I got licensed in TX by comity via the NCEES record and it was easy. Took about a month for all the paperwork to get processed but it was around the Christmas holidays.


----------

